# How effective are email exchanges during settlement?



## tamii (Oct 14, 2012)

For example, if one party says, "I don't want the house, you can have it." in an email, can that email be used as evidence of an agreement between the two parties?


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

i reckon so


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

unless they change their minds in another one.....


remember this..... one day at a time.

protect yourself


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I would speak to a lawyer, but I don't think anything is binding and locked in place until everyone has signed the divorce agreement. And even then, the only things that are binding are what's spelled out in the agreement. If the situation breaks down, it's going to revert back to whatever was in the agreement. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

